# Samuel Gawith - Bracken Flake



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

as the title suggest, i just got a tin of Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake after asking for another tub of Rattrays Hal o' the Wynd (which they were out of). the guys at the shop, where the KC pipe smokers club meet on every 3rd thursday, asked what i was looking for. so, i said something similar to Hal o' the Wynd, to which they replied, "stronger or lighter than that?" my reply, "since thats pretty mild, i'd want something stronger."

they tossed me a tin of this.










okay, so the last time i asked, they gave me a GL Pease Haddo's Delight, which i have yet to have trip my trigger in the least bit (too thinly cut, i think).

okay onto this flake.

i had to finish fixing my garage door first (one of the springs broke a bit ago, finally got around to fixing it).

after opening the tin, the smell was amazing. not the "raisins" of "Wynd", but there was a definite smell to this, and i have NO CLUE what it is/was. all i knew - I LIKED IT. i let my wife take a quick snort, and as the typical female response, she wrinkled up her nose. <--- bah, i'm the one smoking it, why do i care. talk about a DEEP DARK COLOR TO MATCH THE FLAVOR!!










so, it's a flake, and after having a tin of penzance, my heebie-jeebies about having flakes are gone. i intended to fold/pack it like the MacBaren video shows, but it didn't really want to do it like it shows in the video... scrap that, i'll just rub it out.

very moist, very dark, awesome smell, hoping it tastes like it smells.

i have no clue what the room note was, as i was smoking it, not smelling it. i do know that it DID have the flavor on the finish that it did in the tin. i'm sure it's a love it or hate it kinda smell though... i'm in the love camp right now.

that flavor is all i was thinking about... so, the rest, i can't tell you. it smoked plenty smooth, although still fairly moist as i just opened the can, and i smoked it in my deep bowled meerschaum that isn't broken in (can you break one in - it's only been smoked about 5-7 times).

anywho, crappy review, i know... for some reason i want to say it was like a spicy, peppery, syrup flavor...
click the link at the top to see what others think of this (it has a 3 star rating overall).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

wow, again. just tried my 2nd bowl (a small bowl in my SMS Meer). other than packing it all flucked up, it tasted great when i could get it to burn (was driving back to work, couldn't stop and fix the packing).

got back to work, decided to grab a 3 muskateers for a snack later on... then after opening the package, it dawned on me the "smell" of this tobacco was really a very spicy, fruity chocolate flavor. i don't know what plums smell like, but for some reason, that strong spice mixed with a deep grape aroma, and chocolate is what i can only think of describing this as...

i bet it's a love it or hate it flavor for most... i really dig it though. i need to try it again, properly packed and in an average sized bowl... and to read other reviews of this, as maybe someone describes it better than i can and maybe the light will go on for me as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

on a crazy whim, i decided to mix 2 flakes of Bracken Flake with 1 flake of Penzance. 


it was berry berry guuut. a lot more mellow than the first 2 bowls of bracken flake. i don't know if letting the tobacco lay aournd for an hour helped any.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



IHT said:


> i don't know if letting the tobacco lay aournd for an hour helped any.


I think an hour and a half would have been distinctly better! Let us know tomorrow when you have let it really get some age:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



joed said:


> I think an hour and a half would have been distinctly better! Let us know tomorrow when you have let it really get some age:r


i let my dog breathe on it, i think that helps the aging process.

nah, i needed it to dry out a bit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cracked my 2nd tin today, i had been craving some for a while as i thought i would forget how good this stuff was - or if i was just fuggin crazy and my tastes had changed.

i'm not crazy, and my tastes haven't changed. this sh|t rocks. "the smell... that... Napalm smell..... its like..... victory." seriously, other than Charlie not surfing, this tobac is excellent. it reminded me a little bit of the GH Dark Flake (u), but not all the way... i think this has that "fire cured malawi leaf" in it or whatever its called. 

if you all haven't smelled any (which is identical to the taste), you have to take a whiff. if any of you KC guys read this, i plan to bring the tin to the herf on saturday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Hit me with a 2x4. WoW.

Greg this stuff smell like a Urinal cake. 

But i must say the taste rocks and the buzz factor was very high ( you know it is when the little green men start hanging around) so I had to burn this first bowl slow. More bowls to come. I got this bulk and it came perfect to smoke.

Thanks for pimping this blend Greg.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no problem. it's got one of those "smells" to it. either you'll love it/crave it, or you'll just hate it. it's not super strong, but it'll let you know you're not Chuck Norris.

i took my tin to the Kc herf this past weekend and was letting everyone have a whiff. it's a VA, but doesn't smell like one. that damn african fire cured malawi whatever the hell... it's strong in smell and nic level.
i then let them smell some SG Full VA Flake for comparison.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good stuff Maynard! I was a bit intimidated by the "rich and dark" description on the can as I don't really want another can of something that tastes I ate campfire coals for breakfast, but its rich and dark brown, a very mouth filling smoke. Nice nicotene too. I feel that lovely punch in the gut within the first half of the bowl. Over, reminds me of a bit fuller and thicker Full VA Flake. Next time I buy it, I'll get it in bulk.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

Samuel Gawith - Bracken Flake 
I got to try a pipe of this while at the Hillybilly herf. I'd already had 2 cigars and was sitting in a rather smoky area&#8230;I still got loads of flavor. Really don't know how to describe it but I like it. Warning: It will give you a healthy dose of nicotine. A burger and beer will fix you right up afterwards.

I'd about gave up on pipes after I started smoking cigars. I couldn't find pipe tobacco that had deep taste. Everything was light and airy. Thanks to EnyafanJT, IHT, and Kayakrat for enlightening me. There's lots of tasty stuff out there - I just didn't know where to look.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

So, does anyone know how this changes with age? I have a pound that's been sitting in a jar for a couple years.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll let you know soon, I have a tin with just about 4 years on it I've been really itching to try.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool! I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just popped the tin & smoked a bowl. I think it'll need a few days to air out to really be able to tell. It was good, very smooth, but still amazingly strong.

I'll update when I smoke it again in a few days.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

One of my top 3 blends! I have a pound of this aging, as well....should probably buy another pound as I'm smoking it fairly regularly.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This is going in with my next order.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> This is going in with my next order.


It's a "must try" tobacco in my opinion.

It's been a week since I opened the tin & it's delicious. Very smooth and creamy, age does a lot for this stuff. I'm glad I've been putting some of this stuff away, & I will continue to do so.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got some of this, it smells exactly like Skoal wintergreen dipping tobacco. Brings back memories.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I just got some of this, it smells exactly like Skoal wintergreen dipping tobacco. Brings back memories.


Let me know what you think when you try it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just wish i knew what the room note was like with this (and 1792), i am never around anyone smoking it other than myself.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this. Could be in part due to the pipe I'm smoking it in, but it reminds me of an "Irish Flake Lite" which happens to be one of my faves. A little less of that subtle sweetness, and a little more of the vaguely minty "whateveritis" essence. Girlfriend lit the scented candle, which is a stage I symptom of a bad room note. But she did not raise a ruckus or leave the room.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jack Straw said:


> Girlfriend lit the scented candle, which is a *stage I symptom of a bad room note*.


hilarious.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm really enjoying this. Could be in part due to the pipe I'm smoking it in, but it reminds me of an "Irish Flake Lite" which happens to be one of my faves. A little less of that subtle sweetness, and a little more of the vaguely minty "whateveritis" essence. Girlfriend lit the scented candle, which is a stage I symptom of a bad room note. But she did not raise a ruckus or leave the room.


How much age was on the stuff you smoked?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

About an hour and a half.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> About an hour and a half.


:rofl:

I forgot, you did mention before that you just recieved it..........I could use your help in comparing some "well aged" stuff, to some "fresh" stuff. Interested?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha for sure.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So I tried the aged sample of Bracken flake this afternoon, it was great. Overall I was surprised by the change - it was different from what I had expected. Firstly, the topping, which to my taste is fairly up-front in the fresh flake, has become more subdued and intertwined with the natural taste of the tobacco, and is really nice. Secondly, and more importantly, the smoke has become more mellow and complex in flavor. The young sample to me is exceedingly smooth, with a sort of woody, earthy flavor. The 4 year old sample has all of these qualities, yet somehow they are each amplified in their own way. It still is quite smooth, perhaps more so, and the flavor has become softer but at the same time richer and wider. What I described as a 'woody, earthy' flavor continues to be so, but it has so much more depth to it. It reminds me of maybe the inside of an old, dark cabinet that has had a long life. If that makes any sense. It just has so much more nuance to it, and it was great to sit back in my recliner and appreciate. YMMV


----------

